# Stoeger Uplander



## gcs (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a Stoeger Uplander 20ga sxs. I've started having problems with it miss firing on the right barrel. I don't thing the firing pin is striking the primer hard enough. I've taken the rear stock off to inspect and I didn't see anything wrong. I took and cleaned it the best I could and lightly oiled before putting the stock back on. I finished reassembling the gun and went to shoot it. It still not firing on the right barrel. Has anybody else having this type problem with the Stoeger uplander? I know its a cheep shotgun but I didn't want a real nice one for rabbit hunting but I would like it to fire when I pull the trigger.


----------



## mike bell (Jan 6, 2011)

UNLOAD GUN FIRST OFF!!! 

I use a long acyrlic rod down the barrel that I can hold onto and reach down and pull the trigger.  If fire pin hits it Im able to tell, but if it feels like nothing hits it, I'll take the barrels off and fire to see if they stick out.  On my SKB O/U, they stick out when I field strip it to place it in the gun case.  You may have to push a locking bolt or something to reopen the lever.  Becareful, cause on some of those guns that cock on opening,  you may have a heck of a time recocking it by hand with out the leverage of the barrels in place....*Do the rod in the barrel if you dont think you can do the it other way.*


----------



## gcs (Jan 6, 2011)

Ok, I have looked at the primers on the shells that missed fired on and they looked like the firing pin barely made a mark. I also done a dry fire with the barrels taken off to see if the firing pin sticks out.  The firing pins does stick out. The right side firing pin sticks out just as far as the left side firing pin. I'm thinking it might be a weak spring or something isn't machined right.


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 6, 2011)

Using Remington ammo?


----------



## gcs (Jan 6, 2011)

I using Federal ammo


----------



## wilber85 (Jan 6, 2011)

I have a friend with a Stoeger Condor and he has a similar problem.  We both have issues with Remington ammo.  Winchester shells fire like a dream for me, Remington often misfires with a dent in the primer like you described.  I dont shoot Federal very often.

I believe the Uplander uses the inertia trigger so you have to grip it tightly to your shoulder.  My girlfriends younger brother is a kid and he is real skinny so he has a hard time gripping it real tight and it misfires a lot that way.  Not sure if the primer was dented or not.  You can try hitting the gun stock on the ground and hear the trigger reset.


----------



## Quail man (Jan 27, 2011)

Ive got the same gun, never had any problem at all but, this year I have had more problems with remington shells in all my 12s I had 6 out of 1 box that wouldent fire, but I only shoot fiocchi and winchesters in my 20


----------

